# Where to buy bantams?



## ElleSkywalker (25 March 2015)

I seem to have lost the number for the nice chappy I got my current pekin bantams from so need to find another breeder  I have bought from the livestock market before but they tend to sell trios ans I already have 2 cockerals, I'd also like more choice,  so does  anyone have any suggestions of websites that either advertise chickens or a breeders forum or something?!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (25 March 2015)

loads of pages on Facebook-probably a pekin specific one (don't keep Pekins). Or Birdtrader etc.


----------



## Clodagh (25 March 2015)

Loads on preloved too.


----------



## Caramac71 (25 March 2015)

What area are you? i know a few people in Kent that I could recommend for Pekins. You could try your local poultry club, or there's a friendly forum called Poultrychat (or practical poultry forum which is larger) where you could post wanted ads.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (25 March 2015)

Thanks chaps, lots to look at :biggrin3:

Am sadly no where near Kent caramac71,  am so annoyed with myself that I lost the nice chicken man's number :rolleyes3:


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 March 2015)

ElleSkywalker said:



			I seem to have lost the number for the nice chappy I got my current pekin bantams from so need to find another breeder  I have bought from the livestock market before but they tend to sell trios ans I already have 2 cockerals, I'd also like more choice,  so does  anyone have any suggestions of websites that either advertise chickens or a breeders forum or something?!
		
Click to expand...

MY livery's show Batams, they buy and sell at chicken shows- I suggest this is your first port of call


----------



## ElleSkywalker (25 March 2015)

There's chicken shows???!!!! Awesome!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 March 2015)

ElleSkywalker said:



			There's chicken shows???!!!! Awesome!
		
Click to expand...

yup they go to at least one a month  from Hastings to Up north

http://nationalshow.poultryclub.org/


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 March 2015)

http://www.fancyfowl.com/poultry-show-diary/april/


----------



## MotherOfChickens (26 March 2015)

ElleSkywalker said:



			There's chicken shows???!!!! Awesome!
		
Click to expand...

Ooh, whole new world of pain that


----------

